# To DOOA Neo or not to DOOA Neo



## Prabh_k (12 Apr 2022)

Hi All,

This is going to sound like a really silly and subjective question but here goes...

I got into aquascaping around 2 years ago and thanks to help from a variety of sources including this forum I have been enjoying it.

Snag in the aquascaping works - a baby on the way means I have to part with my beloved (first attempt) tank as the space needs to be used for a living room baby sleeper (we are in a 1 bed apartment)

The question is, given that I may only be able to fit a tiny 30 x 30 type tank on my desk if I wanted to continue - can I make a success of a DOOA Neo tank with just plants and no fish and potentially no filtration unless I can find a tiny hidden type solution.

What I am thinking is, I have really loved the nature near my workspace as I work from hom a lot as a calming influence on stressful days, but I can realisitcally look after a planted tank that is tiny without loads of tech to minimise algae etc - what does eveyone think can I make a low(ish) maintenance mini tank without too many bells and whistles, or should I hang on until I can put in another proper tank in the next place when we eventually have more space?

Apologies for the noobness of the question, but I have been back and forth in my head so much I really wanted to get some outside perspectives.

Ealy image of the scape before my glass pipe set arrived attached and a huge thanks Ray over at Scaped nature who really helped me with the wood and stones to make my youtube inspired vision a reality.

Kind regards

Prabh


----------



## seedoubleyou (12 Apr 2022)

Don’t know what money is like mate, but DOOA sell the Aqua 30. It’s an AIO tank, not cheap.

Another option is the Waterbox AIO cube 10


----------



## seedoubleyou (12 Apr 2022)

ADA DOOA System Aqua 30
					

ADA DOOA System 30 In-store purchase or store collection only. SYSTEM AQUA 30 is an integrated aquarium with built-in filter, suitable for beginners




					www.aquariumgardens.co.uk


----------



## seedoubleyou (12 Apr 2022)

CUBE
					

An all-in-one aquarium that captures more of what you love. The CUBE was designed so you can keep more in your aquarium with less. Available from 10 to 20 gallons, the CUBE delivers an aquatic environment for novice and professional aquarium keepers.




					waterboxaquariums.co.uk


----------



## seedoubleyou (12 Apr 2022)

Planted with some shrimp, a Betta, a few Celestial Pearl danio, or maybe a little pea puffer.


----------



## plantnoobdude (12 Apr 2022)

years back when I visited their gallery, I saw the dooa system in person. looks very very nice, clean silicone, stylish and very cute! perfect for a small group of tetras or rasbora! If you have the money I'd recommend it!


----------



## seedoubleyou (12 Apr 2022)

Equally you could absolutely do just a smalle glass cube with water and plants and maybe add in on of the ADA surface skimmer, they look really nice so won’t matter if it’s seen, will create some water movement and remove the build up of proteins and bacteria on the surface.


----------



## Prabh_k (12 Apr 2022)

Ooo, I am being swayed and great options, I particularly like the last idea - agree the stainless steel looks lovely so you don't mind seeing it. Though I didnt actually knoww anything about the Waterbox AIO cube either.

Any suggestions on slower growing plants that would be slighlty easier to maintain??

I found on my existing setup (the one I pictured above) the Rotala variations that I had grew very quickly and the Weeping moss loved to float away as soon as the moss cotton disintegrated, so I am sure I did a fair few things wrong as I also made a bit of a mess of the Seachem Flourish glue for the moss as well.


----------



## seedoubleyou (12 Apr 2022)

You could just keep a nice simple epiphyte planted tank mate, Anubias, bucephalandra. Or equally go for a simple Iwagumi and dwarf hair grass carpet. You could just let the hairgrass grow wild if you wanted, or trim it back every once in a while.


----------



## seedoubleyou (12 Apr 2022)

I’m moving home and so closed my tank down. I bought a tiny little pico tank from a guy who makes kits on Instagram (@pico.tank)
I just have bucephalandra and shrimp in there.


----------



## aec34 (12 Apr 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> You could just keep a nice simple epiphyte planted tank mate, Anubias, bucephalandra.


+1 for this. I have a 10 litre tank stuffed with epiphyte plants which are attached to small pebbles - you can move them around to ring the changes, and they grow slowly. You could also add the odd bit of wood with moss attached just draped over the top, and then take it out as and when for trimming.


----------



## papa_c (12 Apr 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> ADA surface skimmer


Would suggest you see one in action, they have an annoying clock every few seconds,  once you hear it you cannot un hear it!


----------



## seedoubleyou (12 Apr 2022)

papa_c said:


> Would suggest you see one in action, they have an annoying clock every few seconds,  once you hear it you cannot un hear it!


Such a shame as they look great, is it a common problem or could it be isolated to just yourself?
The eheim one is brilliant, just not the best looking.


----------



## aec34 (12 Apr 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> I’m moving home and so closed my tank down. I bought a tiny little pico tank from a guy who makes kits on Instagram (@pico.tank)
> I just have bucephalandra and shrimp in there.


@noodlesuk ! 🙂


----------



## Prabh_k (13 Apr 2022)

papa_c said:


> Would suggest you see one in action, they have an annoying clock every few seconds,  once you hear it you cannot un hear it!


I will definitely check this out before a potential purchase - thanks for the heads up


----------



## Prabh_k (13 Apr 2022)

aec34 said:


> +1 for this. I have a 10 litre tank stuffed with epiphyte plants which are attached to small pebbles - you can move them around to ring the changes, and they grow slowly. You could also add the odd bit of wood with moss attached just draped over the top, and then take it out as and when for trimming.



Great ideas, if you have any to hand would love to see some inspo images.


----------



## Prabh_k (13 Apr 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> I’m moving home and so closed my tank down. I bought a tiny little pico tank from a guy who makes kits on Instagram (@pico.tank)
> I just have bucephalandra and shrimp in there.



I just had a look at @pico.tank and they look really cool, so simple and cost effective solution - how do you find the visibility and or colour tinge if at with acrylic vs glass?


----------



## seedoubleyou (13 Apr 2022)

Prabh_k said:


> I just had a look at @pico.tank and they look really cool, so simple and cost effective solution - how do you find the visibility and or colour tinge if at with acrylic vs glass?


Mine is relatively new and doesn’t sit directly in the line of sunlight.
The clarity is far greater than glass, just be careful with it as it’s acrylic.
I had a lot of fun building it.


----------



## seedoubleyou (13 Apr 2022)

Lights currently out and I few a bucephalandra floating that arrived yesterday and I’ve not got round to sorting.
The rock is actually from my reef tank as this was originally a little reef.


----------



## NatalieHurrell (13 Apr 2022)

Definitely go for it.  If budget is a consideration, due to having a baby on the way, All Pond Solutions do a 30cm low iron cube for £45.00.  May not be perfect silicon though.  Even just a large planted vase or bowl, although less "scapable" you can grow something emersed.  I tried an Ikea vase, although a very impractical shape and no scaping involved.  No filter, just a couple of Trumpet snails.  Small amount of soil covered in fairly deep sand.  Got zero algae in it.


----------



## aec34 (13 Apr 2022)

Prabh_k said:


> Great ideas, if you have any to hand would love to see some inspo images.


Will ping you a photo later in the week 🙂

EDIT: to actually reply to the main question, I have 10 l and 20 l Dennerle cubes, and am currently running both very happily with just an internal filter and a light. That’s pretty low faff - the little one stays at work.


----------



## seedoubleyou (13 Apr 2022)

NatalieHurrell said:


> Definitely go for it.  If budget is a consideration, due to having a baby on the way, All Pond Solutions do a 30cm low iron cube for £45.00.  May not be perfect silicon though.  Even just a large planted vase or bowl, although less "scapable" you can grow something emersed.  I tried an Ikea vase, although a very impractical shape and no scaping involved.  No filter, just a couple of Trumpet snails.  Small amount of soil covered in fairly deep sand.  Got zero algae in it.
> 
> View attachment 186549


I’m selling one in the for sale section for £40. It’s NACD, really nice quality


----------



## jamiepearson (13 Apr 2022)

I've 25cm cube (£21) and 30cm cube (£27) from Amazon. Glass is optiwhite, silicon is neat link


----------



## jamiepearson (13 Apr 2022)

oh, I might have to get this, check out their 20cm air version


----------



## seedoubleyou (13 Apr 2022)

jamiepearson said:


> I've 25cm cube (£21) and 30cm cube (£27) from Amazon. Glass is optiwhite, silicon is neat link


Think I’ll be helping myself to a little 20cm version, I’m intrigued to see the quality.
I’m not hopeful that it’s anywhere near ADA or DOOA, but if it’s neat enough then I’ll be happy.


----------



## Prabh_k (13 Apr 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> View attachment 186547
> Lights currently out and I few a bucephalandra floating that arrived yesterday and I’ve not got round to sorting.
> The rock is actually from my reef tank as this was originally a little reef.



Looks really cool, you can do so much in a small space to keep the nature vibes around the workspace - thank you


----------



## Prabh_k (13 Apr 2022)

NatalieHurrell said:


> Definitely go for it.  If budget is a consideration, due to having a baby on the way, All Pond Solutions do a 30cm low iron cube for £45.00.  May not be perfect silicon though.  Even just a large planted vase or bowl, although less "scapable" you can grow something emersed.  I tried an Ikea vase, although a very impractical shape and no scaping involved.  No filter, just a couple of Trumpet snails.  Small amount of soil covered in fairly deep sand.  Got zero algae in it.
> 
> View attachment 186549


Brilliant idea, I didn't really consider using other items that this could work with like a vase - thank you, its a brilliant idea


----------



## Prabh_k (13 Apr 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> Think I’ll be helping myself to a little 20cm version, I’m intrigued to see the quality.
> I’m not hopeful that it’s anywhere near ADA or DOOA, but if it’s neat enough then I’ll be happy.





jamiepearson said:


> oh, I might have to get this, check out their 20cm air version



If you guys get this, would love to see what you do with them and what you reckon to the quality.


----------



## seedoubleyou (13 Apr 2022)

Prabh_k said:


> If you guys get this, would love to see what you do with them and what you reckon to the quality.


Done.


----------



## aec34 (14 Apr 2022)

Here’s my 10 litre a few weeks back; everything is on pebbles or bits of wood, with shelves at the back made from some flat bits of dragonstone:


----------



## Prabh_k (19 Apr 2022)

Thanks for the inspo all - I will keep you updated with what I end up doing


----------



## jamiepearson (25 Apr 2022)

I bought the 20cm air cube from Amazon


----------



## Prabh_k (4 May 2022)

jamiepearson said:


> I bought the 20cm air cube from Amazon


How was the overall quality after a little time?


----------

